# Travel w/ escorted group, then going solo???



## yeereezer (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my first post and am hoping I am at the right place.  Here is a plan of what I would love to do.  Fly to Europe with an escorted travel group, cruise Italy and Greece. Finish in Greece, but instead of flying home with group, stay in Greece 2-3 weeks and come home solo.  We have a place to stay at one of the islands in Greece.  This will be my second time there, but my husband's first.  So that is why I want him to see the islands, and we both want to see Italy.    Has anyone ever heard or know if you can break away from the escorted group at the end without losing money.  I understand it would be more, but would it be that much more?  Your thoughts please.  Thank you.


----------



## X-ring (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know if I'm missing something here but the simplest solution would seem to be to take one of the many escorted tours and/or cruises that allows you to make your own travel arrangements and join in Europe.

That's what I've done for two escorted tours and two cruises thus far.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 3, 2008)

X-ring said:


> I don't know if I'm missing something here but the simplest solution would seem to be to take one of the many escorted tours and/or cruises that allows you to make your own travel arrangements and join in Europe.
> 
> That's what I've done for two escorted tours and two cruises thus far.



I agree. I always make our own travel arrangements when we take a cruise or an escorted tour. Since I have a gazillion FF miles, I first see what is available and then match the flights with the tour dates. You can do the same since its easier (if more expensive) to buy your airline flights.  I would guess the individual cost increase is small, probably less tha  $100 or so per ticket.

Cheers


----------



## yeereezer (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you for responding.  Can you recommend a good escorted tour company in Italy and Greece?  So the game plan is to fly there on our own, hook up with them and their tour/cruise, and complete the travel on our own.


----------



## X-ring (Jan 3, 2008)

yeereezer said:


> Can you recommend a good escorted tour company in Italy and Greece?



For land-based tours in Italy and Greece check out www.ricksteves.com (note: Steves' tours are active tours so you need to handle your own luggage, stay in local family-run hotels with no elevators etc.)  

I did Athens and some Greek islands (Mykonos, Rhodes, Santorini) as part of an Eastern Mediterranean cruise on a Celebrity ship.


----------



## CarlK (Jan 3, 2008)

In May we are doing what you are planning.  We are taking a GLOBUS tour to Rome, Florence and Venice, where the tour ends and most will fly home.  Then we are on our own.  We are spending another day in Venice, then train back to Rome for another 4 days, then spend a week in Assisi.  We made our own air arrangements because we wanted Toronto-Rome return, and got a good fare. For the extra day in Venice we will stay in the tour hotel for the sake of convenience.  I have booked another hotel for the extra time in Rome to experience something different.  The "on our own" segment of the trip has been very easy to arrange.


----------



## yeereezer (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for your quick responses.  I am starting to feel better about doing this.:whoopie: Please chime in anyone else with your ideas and suggestions.


----------



## davhu1 (Jan 3, 2008)

We have done that with tour to Europe (Cosmos) and to China.  Tour companies can sometimes get cheaper airfare in a package deal.  They may allow a later return without additional cost.   Compare prices.

We book land package only to Europe.  We stayed extra nights in Paris after the tour ended.  We then flew to Nice and took the train to Italian Riviera.

The China tour, we book a full tour package but asked for a later return and spent an extra week in the Philippines.  In this case there where no additional charge for a later flight.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had very good experiences with Grand European Tours www.getours.com/?pg=tourlist&source= . They have rates for both land only and air included.

Cheers


----------

